

Ask HN: What Are You Doing with Pipes? (IFTTT,Zapier,Bipio,Yahoo Pipes,..) - NicoJuicy

I&#x27;m wondering what some are you are doing with Pipes? There are an unlimited amount of possibilities...<p>What are your recipes and what project&#x2F;solution are you using?
======
NicoJuicy
A list of the more interesting solutions:

\- Yahoo Pipes [http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/)

\- Bipio [https://bip.io/](https://bip.io/)

\- Deri Pipes [http://pipes.deri.org/](http://pipes.deri.org/)

\- Zapier [https://zapier.com/](https://zapier.com/)

\- IFTTT [https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/)

\- Huginn
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

~~~
opless
Ooh. Some of those are new to me.

Thanks :-)

I use IFTTT to post "funny pictures" I save in dropbox to a facebook group.

I've also linked blog posts to facebook/twitter etc. It's not perfect, but now
I know there's other half decent systems out there, I can have a play :D

